# i need help..TODAY please



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

So my valves are ticking. what do i do? lol
I'd rather try some seafoam or snake oil than try to adjust them and probally break something, but i dont know what to buy or what to do.
Also, i have been using castrol syntec 5w30 for maybe 10,000 miles. i was going to change to something thinner for the winter (live in nj) but is 5w30 thin enough?
i think this valve noise is getting worse with cold weather. i heard it a little last winter, but it went away over the summer. now its already louder than it ever was and it hasn't been that cold.
so... suggestions please
*edit: for a 1.8t


_Modified by todd19465 at 2:03 PM 10-18-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*

M1 0w40 or Syntec 5w40 is fine...and the Syntec 5w30 you are using is fine as well...whatever noise you have going on is not an oil issue...though I don't recommend you let it go 10k miles


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (pturner67)*

it hasnt been 10000 miles since my last oil change.. i meant for a total of 10000 i have been using the same kind of oil. 
so seafoam or any kind of cleaner wont help this at all? i was thinking that it was more of a sludge problem than needing my valves abjusted but i dont really know


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*

They use hydraulic tappets thus can't be adjusted, although they could be sticking or worn hydraulics in the tappets.
I use 10w/40 i find it's good all year round here in uk even when really cold in winter.
Do you drive it hard? high rpms? if the revs havent been above 3k recently then that won't help things, give it some high rpm action and that will lube them up and quiet them down.


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (animaniac)*

yea everyday i hit at least 4000 rpms maybe once or twice a month redline, but dont beat on it otherwise.
how long do the hydrolics usually last? what could make them fail? i only have 79,000 miles


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*

bump. what should i try?


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*

bump someone help me out


----------



## StinkyDogVWPorsche (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (animaniac)*

I agree. Rev the snot out of it for a while, drive it hard, and keep it there. Even better with new oil. Nothing wrong with driving around in 3rd gear for a few minutes @5000 rpm's. Don't worry about revving it high, there is a red line on the tach(visual), and rev limiter (no thinking involved) to help you feel safe. The old 5 cyl normally aspirated Audi's were notorious for sticky lifters. After an oil change we would rev them to around 5000 for 2-3 minutes







. 99% of the time, the tick would go away. If the lifters are shot however, no amount of revving will help. You could also try Lubro-Moly M2SO4, or a few beers and not worry about it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by StinkyDogVWPorsche at 9:46 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

How about doing engine flush (Seafom) when you do oil change, then get cheapest syn oil that is still in the VAG specs, replace 0.5 liters of oil with Marvel Mystery Oil ($3, Walmart) and run it for 1k, then get GC 0W30 and change your oil.
I had the same issue with Castrol 5W40, changed to Lubro-Moly 5W40, it took me 3-4k before the noise started do disappear but only when the engine was hot.
Now, 1k ago, I put GC 0W30 and the noise is gone after 5-10 min of driving. Plan is to put Marvel Mystery Oil 1k before the oil change, when spring comes. But, with GC, I am happy that it is able to dissolve all the gunk, although it may need some help of MMO. Will see.


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (StinkyDogVWPorsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StinkyDogVWPorsche* »_I agree. Rev the snot out of it for a while, drive it hard, and keep it there. Even better with new oil. Nothing wrong with driving around in 3rd gear for a few minutes @5000 rpm's. Don't worry about revving it high, there is a red line on the tach(visual), and rev limiter (no thinking involved) to help you feel safe. The old 5 cyl normally aspirated Audi's were notorious for sticky lifters. After an oil change we would rev them to around 5000 for 2-3 minutes







. 99% of the time, the tick would go away. If the lifters are shot however, no amount of revving will help. You could also try Lubro-Moly M2SO4, or a few beers and not worry about it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by StinkyDogVWPorsche at 9:46 AM 10-25-2009_

I tried that once. I kept it from like 4000 to 6000 for maybe 5 mins. nothing happened


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (bbboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbboy* »_How about doing engine flush (Seafom) when you do oil change, then get cheapest syn oil that is still in the VAG specs, replace 0.5 liters of oil with Marvel Mystery Oil ($3, Walmart) and run it for 1k, then get GC 0W30 and change your oil.
I had the same issue with Castrol 5W40, changed to Lubro-Moly 5W40, it took me 3-4k before the noise started do disappear but only when the engine was hot.
Now, 1k ago, I put GC 0W30 and the noise is gone after 5-10 min of driving. Plan is to put Marvel Mystery Oil 1k before the oil change, when spring comes. But, with GC, I am happy that it is able to dissolve all the gunk, although it may need some help of MMO. Will see.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ok, i guess ill try that. i just wonder if it hurt anything from doing seafoam and mystery oil and changing the kind of oil so close together? but what do I know lol


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

I just did mine - used syringe (60 mL) with 1/8 plastic tube on it -->Extracted 400 mL of oil through the dipstick tube, added 400 mL of MMO.
Now, my MMO is appx. at 10%, since my car takes a little more nem 4 liters of oil. I am 2500 km with German Castrol 0W30 in it, after the winter I will change (got Shell Rotella Syntetic) it.
I will report in the next few days, I hope my tick will go away, will give it few hundred kms (or miles)...


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (bbboy)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP03BEwPRxs
seafoam







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I just seafoam'd mine through the crankcase. Smoothed it out a bit. Just need to find a suitable vacuum line on the 1.8t to suck it through the top end too. Anyone know of a suitable line?


----------



## todd19465 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (bbboy)*

Sorry ive been busy i forgot about this thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *bbboy* »_
I will report in the next few days, I hope my tick will go away, will give it few hundred kms (or miles)...

Hows it doing?

With seafoam is it ok to just put half of the bottle in the gas and half in with the oil? im with you dr chop, idk what vac. line to use anyone know?


----------



## grouchyandugly (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*

hi. i have used a product (additive) called: CD2 and i have 
listened while the engine was running and could hear the tapping
go away. 
try it and check it out.
thanks


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: i need help..TODAY please (todd19465)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todd19465* »_bump. what should i try?

Try taking it to a mechanic before something really expensive happens.


----------

